# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Etwas fürs Büro
:aetsch:

----------


## Robert

Da gäbs bei uns im Büro Ärger  :Großes Lächeln:

----------

Kannst du nur inkognito verwenden :smt077

----------


## schiene

> Kannst du nur inkognito verwenden :smt077


wieso?gibts bei euch auf Arbeit keinen Spaß?

----------

Spaß führt zur sofortigen Abmahnung und im Wiederholungsfall, Verbannung in den Isaan auf Lebenszeit!

----------

